# Mac Technicians in Montreal?



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

These guys: http://itechnique.ca/ are new on the scene - but I wonder if the few Quebeckers here could recommend (or recommend _against_) Mac repair techs on the island? Please?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Actually, there are a fair number of us here.  Can't speak against anybody, but I had good service from Mac911.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

I guess I meant comparatively few.

Mac911: They are in Old Montreal, right?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Yep: http://www.mac911.com/


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Ahhh! But I have a good one for you!

In Concordia, behind the Hall building, where the Bike for Life or something like that shop is, are wonderful people who know macs better than the back of their hands.

Good Luck!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

singingcrow said:


> Ahhh! But I have a good one for you!
> 
> In Concordia, behind the Hall building, where the Bike for Life or something like that shop is, are wonderful people who know macs better than the back of their hands.
> 
> Good Luck!


So, do these mac nuts just congregate behind Concordia for fun, or do they actually have a business?  If so, can you give us a name?


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Micheal, and Yana. There's a door you need to enter. At this door you will probably see many bikes, since it's a non-profit fix-it shop (the bike shop). I've lost their number, but beleive me, they are there.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

"Behind" the Hall building seems like an odd concept to me, since it is a big, ugly cube.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

Yes, it's in the back of the building, as though you're going to the back door kinda thing. 

Now I remember the name of bike repair shop... Right to Bike!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

singingcrow said:


> Micheal, and Yana. There's a door you need to enter. At this door you will probably see many bikes, since it's a non-profit fix-it shop (the bike shop). I've lost their number, but beleive me, they are there.


Wow. Is there a secret password too?  Sounds kind of spooky, but I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## rubeole (Oct 21, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Wow. Is there a secret password too?  Sounds kind of spooky, but I'll keep them in mind.


I thought you got good service from Mac911? Why, then, are you shopping?

ANY MORE RECOMMENDATIONS?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

rubeole said:


> I thought you got good service from Mac911? Why, then, are you shopping?
> 
> ANY MORE RECOMMENDATIONS?


Not shopping at all. Just keeping them in mind.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## vjstar (Mar 14, 2011)

*My experience*

I have been to Macbook Repair Montreal when my Macbook screen stopped working. The guys were very friendly and their shop is located near everything (St-Laurent and Des Pins) in Montreal.

Il parle aussi francais, leur site francophone est le Reparation Macbook Montreal.

You can trust these guys with your macbook repair.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

vjstar said:


> I have been to Macbook Repair Montreal when my Macbook screen stopped working. The guys were very friendly and their shop is located near everything (St-Laurent and Des Pins) in Montreal.
> 
> Il parle aussi francais, leur site francophone est le Reparation Macbook Montreal.
> 
> You can trust these guys with your macbook repair.


I'm not sure I'd trust an unauthorized Apple repair centre with my MacBook. Just sayin'.


----------



## vjstar (Mar 14, 2011)

They have a shop on the street and been there for years... they are trustworthy.

They also fixed my ipod few months back... it broke off again within their warranty and the fixed everything for free, no question asked. (Even though I dropped it on the ground... 100% my fault)

Don't judge too quickly!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

If they're not an Authorized Service Provider, how do they even get proper parts, and I doubt very much if Apple would have given them permission to use their trademarked name and logo on their web site - or is Montreal exempt from all that.


----------



## vjstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Montreal is exempted from all that 

lol


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## vjstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Spam?? Thanks for helping new members to post more...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ill apologize if you're still here and contributing in a month


----------



## vjstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Hahaha... ok !


----------

